# ADA AS Lifespan



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

Is it true that the ADA AS II will last for about 2 years but with PS, it will last for 3-4 years and even with PS+5 elements (Penac W&P, Bacter, BC and Clear) will last for 8 years?

Thank you.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

where did you hear that?


----------



## mrakhnyansky (Nov 25, 2007)

stevenlau said:


> Is it true that the ADA AS II will last for about 2 years but with PS, it will last for 3-4 years and even with PS+5 elements (Penac W&P, Bacter, BC and Clear) will last for 8 years?
> 
> Thank you.


I already use it for 3 years, and does not look like it is going bad. Once every 6 months I use substrate
tablets. Echinodorus doing good, so all other plants. When someone talks about ADA product like Penac it is scares me. Penac is a sneak oil. It is kind homeopathic remedy that does not do any better or worse. Try to obtain more practical information on this forum or from Tom Barr website, how to maintain long life of Amazonian (very good substrate-one of the best).


----------



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

doubleott05 said:


> where did you hear that?


Heh? I read from other forum and of course I think he is one of the ADA's fan, no doubt.


----------



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

mrakhnyansky said:


> from Tom Barr website, how to maintain long life of Amazonian (very good substrate-one of the best).


Thank you mrakhnyansky, but how to maintain the substrate? Could you be kindly to provide me a link?


----------



## dj2005 (Jul 4, 2009)

stevenlau said:


> Thank you mrakhnyansky, but how to maintain the substrate? Could you be kindly to provide me a link?


Maintain as in keep its nutrient levels present?

Any type of substrate fertilizer (Root tabs, RootCaps, etc) helps since it lessens the burden on AS.

AS also has a high CEC, so if you dose ferts in the water column, then the AS will suck up some of the excess and rebuild its nutrients.

And yes, try to read anything by Tom Barr on this subject. Here is a recent post by him that should help you out some: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1086848-post12.html


----------



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

dj2005 said:


> Maintain as in keep its nutrient levels present?
> 
> Any type of substrate fertilizer (Root tabs, RootCaps, etc) helps since it lessens the burden on AS.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link and after a long reading and search more and more, I try to conclude that ADA AS will expire within 2 years time frame but will be longer if water column dosing with EI, is it true?

So, basically according to Tom, the 5 elements are not worth at all, Bacter 100 can easily be substituted with mulm/detritus (just squeeze the sponge, add and done, it's free) and if like to, can add a thin layer of peat before ADA AS, peat will help at initial setup. The PS only will provide N+P for the first 1-2 months only, after that it will just be messy if you uproot some plants.

But the other forum-er try to say that some of the TA's tanks in Nigita are about 8 years old now without changing the scape and plants, is it true? How can TA makes his tanks still full of nutrients that long?


----------



## mrakhnyansky (Nov 25, 2007)

stevenlau said:


> Thanks for the link and after a long reading and search more and more, I try to conclude that ADA AS will expire within 2 years time frame but will be longer if water column dosing with EI, is it true?
> 
> So, basically according to Tom, the 5 elements are not worth at all, Bacter 100 can easily be substituted with mulm/detritus (just squeeze the sponge, add and done, it's free) and if like to, can add a thin layer of peat before ADA AS, peat will help at initial setup. The PS only will provide N+P for the first 1-2 months only, after that it will just be messy if you uproot some plants.
> 
> But the other forum-er try to say that some of the TA's tanks in Nigita are about 8 years old now without changing the scape and plants, is it true? How can TA makes his tanks still full of nutrients that long?


You need to realized one thing, that ADA is a profit making company, they would do anything to convince you that their product last forever and worth spending money. However, here in the states aquarium gardeners had to grow aquatic plants from scratch, most of the information we use came from scientist like Tom Barr, from Eric Olson site "The Krip" and other experience aquarists.
ADA made their AquaSoil very best, a lot of people using it, but it is not suitable for every aquarium, for every region(different water quality). You can read more about substrate fertilization, column fertilization on Tom Barr website.I personally love aquasoil, but it is not easy substrate to start with, it requires some preparations and testings for the first month, my substrate almost 3 years old and still good. I use EI, and make fertilizer capsules. Tom also have recipe to make substrate fertz using osmocoat or earthworm castings.But I would never waist my money on bacter 100, or penac or even ADA scissors for $140.


----------



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for your opinion, I myself using AS too along with EI dosing but don't have a very successful story . I have to admit it needs some degree of knowledge to start with.

Btw, what trickle me from your last post is this...


mrakhnyansky said:


> ADA made their AquaSoil very best, a lot of people using it, but it is not suitable for every aquarium, for every region(different water quality).


Could you perhaps explain what "different water quality/region" means? Thanks.


----------



## mrakhnyansky (Nov 25, 2007)

ADA AS is not for every tank or for every region. I have very soft water, and my water does not react with the ingredients of Aquasoil, such as tannins. I know people with very hard water, their water reacts with tannins and their tanks stay cloudy for 6-8 months, besides that Aquasoil disintegrates.


----------



## nimo (Jul 14, 2009)

under high light and very fast growing stems, I have observed AS running out of NO3 in just two months..even I have almost 10X circulation, I got BGA .. post which i started dosing NO3, the BGA vanished ...


----------

